# LG Berlin: Kosten für Dialer müssen deutlich erkennbar sein



## Heiko (18 Februar 2005)

Das Landgericht Berlin hat in einem Beschluß vom 01.12.2004 (Az., 97 O 189/04) entschieden, dass die Anbieter von Dialern deutlich über die von der Einwahl verursachten Kosten aufklären müssen.

Im konkreten Fall ging es darum, dass ein Nutzer auf einer Webseite dreimal "OK" eingeben musste und aufgrund der Gestaltung der Bestätigungsfenster nicht gut genug erkennen konnte, ob und wie viel die Einwahl kosten würde. Erst am Ende des dritten Fensters befand sich ganz unten links in einem grauen Balken der Hinweis "9009000121429,95/Einwahl!"
Einem "normalen" Nutzer hätte hierbei nicht auffallen müssen, dass es sich hierbei um eine Verbindung handelt, die pro Einwahl € 29,95 kostet.
Bis der Nutzer zu diesem unauffälligen Preishinweis kommt, muß er bereits auf zwei Seiten "OK" einggeeben haben, ohne dass ihm die relevanten Preisinformationen angezeigt wurden. Dies hält einen erheblichen Teil der Nutzer davon ab, sich vor der OK-Eingabe mit dem genauen Inhalt des Fensters zu befassen. Selbst wenn er dies tut ist es fraglich, ob er den Preishinweis erkennt und auch richtig deutet.

Die mangelnde Aufklärung über die Einwahlkosten stellt dem Gericht zufolge einen Verstoß gegen die Preisangabenverordnung und gegen das Gesetzt gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb dar.

Interessant ist in diesem Fall, dass gerade zu der Nummer 0900-90001214 relativ viele Beschwerde bei uns eingingen. Das zeigt unter anderem auch die entsprechende Diskussion im Forum.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050218_01.php


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

*Urteil*

Hallo Heiko,

kann man das Urteil nochmal irgendwo nachlesen, als *pdf downloaden?

Grüsse

sammler


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2005)

Es ist
a) ein Beschluß
b) noch nicht rechtskräftig.

Ich arbeite dran...


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2005)

Nachtrag:
es handelt sich bei dem Beschluß um eine einstweilige Verfügung des Landgerichts Berlin, die durch die Wettbewerbszentrale erwirkt wurde.
Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht rechtskräftig, momentan läuft das Hauptsacheverfahren.
Wir dürfen gespannt sein, welche Entscheidung ergeht...


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> es handelt sich bei dem Beschluß um eine einstweilige Verfügung des Landgerichts Berlin, die durch die Wettbewerbszentrale erwirkt wurde.
> Die Entscheidung ist noch nicht rechtskräftig, momentan läuft das Hauptsacheverfahren.
> Wir dürfen gespannt sein, welche Entscheidung ergeht...



Ist mittlerweile die Entscheidung ergangen? Hat sich was neues ergeben?   

MfG D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

@ D.Opfer,

beachte bei Deinen Überlegungen die unterschiedlichen Schreibweisen von früher...





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 9009000121429,95/Einwahl


...und heute...


			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> 090090001621 30 €/Einwahl


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ D.Opfer,
> 
> beachte bei Deinen Überlegungen die unterschiedlichen Schreibweisen von früher...
> 
> ...



Hab's schon erkannt: Neben der Preissteigerung um 5 Cent (warum soll man auf die auch verzichten?), gibt's noch einen wichtigeren Unterschied - jetzt hebt sich der Wucherpreis markant und augenfällig von der langen Einwahlnummer ab. Nicht mehr zu übersehen!  Mit einem Wort "rechtskonform"!


----------



## DAY.DE (7 Mai 2005)

Ich weiss ja nicht von welchem Preis Ihr hier sprecht, aber wenn Ihr das Dialerprojekt meint von was die EV handelt, dann kann ich Euch sagen, daß es dieses Dialerprojekt NICHT mehr gibt !  Das hat aber nichts mit der EV zu tun sondern das man die Domain anderswertig besser einsetzen kann.

Ach ja, ein Urteil gibt es noch keines. 

DAY


----------



## Semiol (10 Mai 2005)

zum Thema:  Regelung für Internet-Dialer verschärft                               Bonn(dpa/gms)-die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post(RegTP) hat die Regelung für so genannte Dialer verschärft. Das teilt die Behörde in Bonn mit.                                                                        So müssen die Zustimmungsfenster, die vor der Herstellung einer kostenpflichtigen Verbindung auf dem Bildschirm erscheinen, nun bei allen Anbietern nach dem gleichen Schema aufgebaut sein.                              Das neue Dialerfenster muss mindestens ein Drittel und darf höchstens zwei Drittel der Bildschirmdarstellung einnehmen. Das Fenster muss unter anderem darauf hinweisen, dass es sich um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Außerdem sollen genaue Angaben über den Preis sowie die Abrechnungseinheit gemacht werden.                                                     ...Abschrift einer Meldung 1und1/Recht...


----------



## webwatcher (10 Mai 2005)

Semiol schrieb:
			
		

> ...Abschrift einer Meldung 1und1/Recht...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9467

Das Orginal Seite 5:  
http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/vfg4_2005.pdf

ww


----------



## DAY.DE (10 Mai 2005)

... ja ab 17.6.2005

DAY


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2005)

Der Pupser aus dem Untergrund,  noch 37 Tage Zeit mit deinen Dialerabzockerseiten 
Kohle zu machen,  halt den Ball schön flach, anstatt hier altkluge Kommentare abzugeben


----------



## DAY.DE (10 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der Pupser aus dem Untergrund,  noch 37 Tage Zeit mit deinen Dialerabzockerseiten
> Kohle zu machen,  halt den Ball schön flach, anstatt hier altkluge Kommentare abzugeben



Anonym posten und dann auch noch solche sinnlosen Kommentare abgeben...  :argue:

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Noch laufende Dialerprojekte  von DAY  unter  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10255
(Alle mit DAY im Impressum und als Inhalteanbieter und der üblichen "Minimal"preisauszeichnung
 bis zum 16.6 ) 
ein einziges "Angebot"  mit Alternative  


> Preis: € 4,95 für 24 Stunden Zugang (mehrmaliges Login möglich)
> Zahlungsart: Bankverbindung, Kreditkarte, Prepaid-Account


cp 

PS: der Betreiber  sollte selber wissen, um welche "Projekte" es sich handelt


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Anonym posten und dann auch noch solche sinnlosen Kommentare abgeben...


Mit Verlaub, Harry... anonym ja - sinnlos nein... *wegduck*


----------



## DAY.DE (10 Mai 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Noch laufende Dialerprojekte  von DAY  unter  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10255
> (Alle mit DAY im Impressum und als Inhalteanbieter und der üblichen "Minimal"preisauszeichnung
> bis zum 16.6 )
> ein einziges "Angebot"  mit Alternative
> ...



Schade, daß man als "normaler" Senior-Member bis jetzt noch immer keinen Zugang zu Euren "Schätzen" hat. Mit Zugang hätte ich wenigstens nachschauen können ob Ihr auch alle Projekte von mir angeführt habt. So wie es ausieht, seit Ihr aber nicht up-to-date, da ich derzeit zwei Projekte mit Firstgate anbiete   

DAY


----------



## DAY.DE (10 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> DAY.DE schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, das "sinnlos" nehme ich zurück da es nicht wirklich passt. Ich wollte nur was "feineres" gegen diese Beschimpfungen hinschreiben (Pupser aus dem Untergrund) Anonym ist es immer leicht jemanden zu beschimpfen, aber nicht sehr viele Leute haben die Courage hier auch mit der richtigen Identität zu posten.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Mai 2005)

Es geht nicht darum, Werbung für Dialerprojekte oder "geläuterte" Projekte zu betreiben,
sondern  Einblick in die Mentalität und Denke eines "klassischen"  Dialerbetreibers  zu vermitteln.


cp


----------



## DAY.DE (10 Mai 2005)

Teilweise geht scheinbar der Trend dort hin, daß nicht gut laufende Dialerprojekte mit einer guten Domain als Parkingseite umgestellt werden (um dann vielleicht später als richtige Projekte wieder aufzuerstehen)

DAY


----------

